# Shelby



## sgreanbeans (Feb 20, 2012)

He used a pistol as a pry bar, that is AWESOME.


----------



## swyman (Feb 20, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> He used a pistol as a pry bar, that is AWESOME.



Seen that to, would love to hang out with that dude for a day. Reminds me of my uncle


----------



## 2006PSDSD (Mar 7, 2012)

That guys cracks me up! True southern accent too, I have to listen hard to make out everything he says


----------

